# Running Wires



## ober51 (Jul 16, 2009)

I want to run my wiring underneath the ribs that run up the side of my boat. I don't just want to put the wires behind there, I want to enclose them in something, like PVC. I measured it - it's 3/4" opening, so I bought the 1/2 PVC. Turned out to be too big. I need something smaller, but they didn't seem to sell it at Home Depot. Does anyone have any ideas? Ideally I would like it to be pretty flexible - but I dont mind putting it in there in a couple sections, either. I need something to carry about two runs of 12AWG wire.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 16, 2009)

I used wire loom for everything.


----------



## Zum (Jul 16, 2009)

Garden hose maybe, theres normally all sorts of hoses in that size range at Building centers,funny they didn't have any.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 16, 2009)

Verizon has a data outage in my area, so all pictures aren't showing up, ugh. The opening also will not fit any sort of garden hose. It needs to have a really small diameter. I'll check wire loom.


----------



## gmcdp (Jul 17, 2009)

I usually use the conduit, but I have also used the plastic tubing that they sell at pet shops for aquarium plumbing, it comes in different sizes and is flexible for running in curved places.


----------



## Bubba-Bear (Jul 17, 2009)

Try 1/2 CPVC pipe that is what is in my boat it has the same outside dem as copper 5/8 in inside is about .45 inch.


----------



## sparkbr (Jul 17, 2009)

you can also use 12/2 romex. It is stiff enough to stay in place without running it inside conduit, and already wrapped in a 2 wire bundle


----------



## ober51 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lots of good ideas, thanks fellas.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 23, 2009)

I was digging through the garage, and what did I find? A few valves, and a long length of plastic tubing. It's the perfect diameter to put behind the channel. Will be perfect, and maybe I can use the valves for the livewell added later.


----------



## caveman (Jul 23, 2009)

ober51
just seen your post an if you haven't did any thing yet you can run smurf pipe 1/2" will hold 10 #14 gage wires or 7 #12 gage wires copper.Home depot sales it and it works great.It is what i am using on my mod.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 23, 2009)

caveman said:


> ober51
> just seen your post an if you haven't did any thing yet you can run smurf pipe 1/2" will hold 10 #14 gage wires or 7 #12 gage wires copper.Home depot sales it and it works great.It is what i am using on my mod.



Well I might need it for the other side, so thanks a bunch for this, I appreciate it.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jul 26, 2009)

what is smurf pipe??


----------



## ober51 (Jul 27, 2009)

CrewCabMax said:


> what is smurf pipe??





> Article 362. Electrical Nonmetallic Tubing (Type ENT)
> 
> Electrical nonmetallic tubing is a pliable, corrugated, circular raceway made of polyvinyl chloride (PVC). In some parts of the country, this raceway is called "Smurf pipe," because when it originally came out, at the height of popularity of the children's characters the Smurfs, it was available only in blue.



https://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsarchive/NEC-HTML/HTML/NEC-Article-Review-Article-300-through-392~20040303.php

I didn't know myself until I googled it.


----------



## caveman (Jul 28, 2009)

ober51
Very good def. you did your home work.This pipe works great as it is easy to bend and is a perfect fit.It is not used much any more in electrical work .It is used in MRI rooms as you cant have metal conduit in them.But i have been told that it is not being used in them any more.It has been about 3 yrs since i wired my last one.I am wiring PET scan rm. and cancer treatment rooms now.
mike


----------

